# Team Machine vs Race Machine



## akamp

So I have a chance at either a used Race Machine with Red in very good condition for 2600 or a used Team Machine with a new 7900 group for 4K. I have put about 100 miles on the Race Machine and so far I am very impressed but I am wondering if I would be happier with the Team. The bike fits well and is comfortable for the 50 mile ride I have been on but I am wondering how much more forgiving is the SLR01. I weigh about 160 and like to climb, decend and enjoy faster group rides. Not a whole lot of racing, just a bit here and there.


----------



## eljimberino

Try out the Team machine, then put the Red on the Team machine and buy that!

The SLR01 is excellent for long hilly rides. Muscle and bone fatigue is greatly reduced.


----------



## marathon marke

eljimberino said:


> Try out the Team machine, then put the Red on the Team machine and buy that!
> 
> The SLR01 is excellent for long hilly rides. Muscle and bone fatigue is greatly reduced.


This exactly what I did a Team Machine with Red. I love it. I love the ride. The bike handles like a dream, 45+ mph and I feel as confident with it's handling as if I'm doing 15 mph. It's just designed well. I'm actually using it to break a 290-mile record across Wisconsin this summer.


----------



## scirocco

I'm 150lbs and have an RM01. It's a bit harder ride than I would like after four hours or so, fine up to then. Given the OP's situation I would go for the Team Machine - by all accounts you lose nothing in performance with the slight less vertically stiff frame and you will have a more comfortable ride. I would imagine the handling and surefootedness of both bikes would be the same, meaning they are fantastic.

And as a bonus your Team Machine has a groupset that's arguably better performing than Red even if it's a bit heavier.


----------



## B05

I'm almost in the same predicament here...

I have a chance to replace my Road Racer (which I truly hate) for a Race Machine due to warranty issues.

The reason why I hate the RR is that I cannot put "my foot down" on it. Acceleration is good and you feel the response, but I feel that my RPM tops out so fast. Getting out of the saddle for a sprint is very limiting. I feel that the stiffness of the rear affects the front end so much that the front becomes a bit uncontrollable. I find myself double guessing myself on descents. I feel that if I raced myself with the RR and my AL frame (w/ trad geometry) , I'd win on my AL. 

I don't know what to make of the RR. Maybe it's really geared for the tourer more than the racer.

So to the owners of RMs , SLRs ...would it be fitting to my needs? I mostly concerned on the front end - I guess the better analogy would be the steering of an SUV vs a sports car, where the SUV (RoadRacer) has softer steering and the sports car (Race Machine) has the more stiffer steering for better control. 

I've been reading reviews for the past week now. It sounds very promising (glad to know it's almost identical to the Team Machines). I have an option to get a brand new RR and sell it but the RM is being offered to me at a low price.

I have until Monday to decide. I just want to make sure that before I put my money down on the RM I have no regrets on getting it. Test riding is not an option in my city as almost all stores EXPECT you to buy when you try.


----------



## Lars K. P.

Last year I was riding a Bianchi Infinito and replaced it with the SLR 01 with Sram Red. The SLR01 is stiffer compared to the Infinito incl. the front-end. So far I love my SLR01 and I find the handling of the bike perfect. Furthermore, it looks great and the overall quality/finish seems very high. 
My rides are mainly non-mountain as I live in Denmark
I am 173 cm height and weight 75 kg


----------



## looigi

FWIW, I'll add that I really like the handling of my SLR01 too. Carves corners, holds tight lines, and can change lines mid corner very well in fast technical descents. I attribute at least a little of this to wide HED rims and Pro3 cornering traction.


----------



## zion rasta

My SLR01 is stiffer and has better response than my cervelo R3. You can barely feel the road. has the feel of a full suspension bike with the responsiveness of a pinarello.....


----------



## outcast7

I like my racemachine because it does everything well. Handles rough roads, has the perfect balance between compliance and stiffness, and is the best bike I have ever ridden for fast descents. My favorite aspect is the front end. The combination of the overbuilt fork crown and oversized bearings makes the handling rock solid.
I only weigh 68 kilos but I am a cat 2 and ride it pretty hard and fast from time to time and the bike seems to hold up to its name.
Like the other guy I also have the HED wide rims and I feel they really enhance the abilities of this bike.


----------



## B05

Thanks. I think I'm going for the upgrade.


----------



## outcast7

You might want to look over the geometry charts before you order your frame. I work for a BMC dealer and most people generally will ride a different size SLR/RM compared to the RR/SR sizing. 
i.e. my racemachine is a 55 but I would ride a 57 in the roadracer.


----------



## B05

I'm going for a 50 on the RM. The geometry is very similar to my Motobecane Vent Noir with minute differences (.5-1cm on some parts and .5 - 1deg diff on seat tube, head tube angles). I'm quite happy knowing there's very little difference on my other bike. I should be "locked" in right away with the fit.










vs


----------



## macedeno21

The RM is a good bike. Definitely unique. I would say that it is a rather stiff bike with the feeling that you're riding an aluminum race frame not a $3k carbon bike. It's not as smooth as I would have expected. But being a racer I loved the feeling. If you want stiffer then go for it. the front end is solid as is the back. The only thing that I noticed on my bike was when I was really pushing out big watts in the saddle the chainrings rub the front derailleur. I can't tell you if that was the frame or chainrings flexing. Take it however you like, I enjoyed the bike.


----------



## B05

For those who did a build:

Is this the tool that I need for the BB for installing/removing?

Park Tool Co. » BBT-90.3 : PressFit Bottom Bracket Bearing Tool Set : Bottom Bracket


----------



## ewynn

you can't go wrong with either. Depends if spending the $1000 is worth it for you... the race Machine is stiffer though..


----------



## BMCUSA

The RM is NOT stiffer than the SLR01. Does it feel stiffer? Yes, due to the lack of the TCC! Compare the lateral stifness (used when sprinting, climbing, accelarationg etc.) the SLR01 is actually 40% stiffer.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## scirocco

Do you have any figures or tests to back up that claim BMCUSA?


----------



## BMCUSA

All test are performed by our R&D Team in CH, all BMC models are submitted to the same test (compare "apples to apples") - I am not in a position to share figures or test results of our testing. With the chance of sounding like a "sales pitch" - there is a reason why the BMC Team rides the SLR01 and not the RM01 - not only based on stiffness/compliance but also for the weight of the SLR01 - sub 880 grams for a size 55 in 2013.


----------

